# The Electric Acid Test



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Electric Acid Test (7 web pages).

*On the Isle of Man, the beginnings of a marketable electric motorcycle.*

Note: There are two multimedia links at the above web page link, one to watch the zero emissions bike race, the other for a few pictures.









The winning Team Agni (minimalist design) bike

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good link, pretty cool stuff!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi John,

Yeah, I really liked the minimalist approach!

-- Tom


----------

